# Hanae Mori



## liv (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone has this?  I spotted it in my Von Maur after lemming it for awhile at Sephora, and I noticed it had a couple different versions (Pink Butterfly EDT and Blue Butterfly EDP).  

Does anyone notice a big difference in the scent between the two, not just the lasting power? 

 What is your overall impression of it?

I really want to buy one, but the store I went to didn't have any sample vials to give me.  

Thanks for any input you can give me!


----------



## Katja (Mar 26, 2007)

*I love Hanae Mori Butterfly, but I haven't smelled the newer versions yet. 

I would try to get to a Sephora and try them on yourself so you know how the notes develop on your own body.  This also will help determine its staying power on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 26, 2007)

the most delicious scent ever  it's one of my FAVES! the only diff is that one is eau de toilette and the other is eau de parfum... it's DELISH! the new one hanae mori magical moon is out of this WORLD gorgeous! needless to say.. i have them both


----------



## liv (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_the most delicious scent ever  it's one of my FAVES! the only diff is that one is eau de toilette and the other is eau de parfum... it's DELISH! the new one hanae mori magical moon is out of this WORLD gorgeous! needless to say.. i have them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!  I think I want the EDP, they are usually longer-lasting on me.  
I saw Magical Moon too, but didn't sniff it for some reason.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to go back perfume-less and spritz in on myself, I had on MJ for her already and didn't want to layer and smell funky.  =]


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the pink one - its my favouritest perfume evereverever! and I think for an EDT it lasts a decent amount of time...but having said that I've not tried the stronger one, since they don't actually sell either in the UK and my bottle was bought for me. Sorry, rambling!

Sorry I'm not much help, I just got excited cos its Hanae Mori. You should definately try it out tho, to see if it works for you, cos its so lovely!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 29, 2007)

oh and hanae mori for men is *SEX*!!!!!!!!!! LOVE it on my dh


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 19, 2007)

I have it and loove it. Its a tad sweet, but not sickeningly sweet, and from what I can smell, its a bit nutty, nicely balanced. And the HM men's fragrance isn't too bad either.


----------

